# Progesterone cream and Clomid



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello

I have read that you can use natural progesterone cream with clomid.  Is this right?  If so, when should you use it and how etc.??

Many thanks

Lillyanne


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Progesterone should only be used after  ovulation to help mantain womb lining and pregnancy. If you know for definate when you ovulate then fine but please don´t if you are not sure as you don´t want the wrong hormones at the wrong time.

Ruth


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Ruth

Thanks very much for this.  I managed to pin point my ovulation on my last cycle with OPK's.  Should I start using the cream a couple of days after the surge has been identified?

Many thanks again

Lillyanne


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, that would be perfect!!

Ruth


----------

